# Deep Drop Florida Style



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Thursday, August 11, finally the BIG day is here. 'Deep Drop Florida Style' fishing is completely different from inshore fishing. We will be targeting snowy & yellowedge grouper, gray tile fish, as well as pelagics. First up shallow water grouper and snapper; then comes 'Deep Drop.' Be sure to catch 'The Great WAHOO Fight' 18 seconds into the video at the end of this report. You absolutely will not believe Eddie Sumrall's battle as well as John Martin attempting to gaff this speed demon. Great Stuff. 

First mate, Will, and Captain Mark Hubbard, discuss strategy. Even the pelicans are excited:

We are ready. Fishing Coach, Mr. John Martin, and Chef' Jersey Girl' Tammy welcome us. Let's go!

Captain Mark Hubbard (L), and Captain Bryon Holland represent decades of experience:

Captain Holland calls for the opening of John's Pass Bridge. We are out of here:


Sundown over the water... PRICELESS! 

First up, the mighty gag grouper, and the elusive mangrove snapper:


The fishing may be fantastic, but it's the people who make these extended trips the best they can be. We have the distinct pleasure of interacting with fellow sportsmen from all over the world. Representing GHAZI N.W.F.P. Pakistan, 
7,868 miles from Madeira Beach, Florida, the Sunshine State is honored to welcome Mr. Shafat Ahmad. Mr. Ahmad is now an electrical engineer for the Federal Aviation Administration, Atlanta, Georgia. He has held this position for 34 years. Proud of America...you had better believe it. Proud to be from the 'Cradle of Civilization' ABSOLUTELY! 
Mr. Shafat Ahmad:





Sun up. Captain Mark Hubbard takes his fishing as seriously as we do, and he is very good at it:

Sun up means breakfast. Not just any breakfast, but a 'Jersey Girl' special. From our Northern Canadian friends, fresh blueberries. Nothing better!



OK! Let's do Deep Drop. As we approach the 600' mark and beyond we see a variety of seldom seen fish, plus pelagics:
Mr. Mel Dawson, representing Riverview, Florida, leads the way with a beautiful snowy grouper. 

To talk about speed is to talk about wahoo:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The beautiful deep water grouper and gray tilefish:


The mighty blackfin tuna:

The gray tiles are everywhere. We often catch two at a time:

Guys, you absolutely will not believe what Tammy has going on that grill. Even outside the aroma fills the air:

The Tampa Bay area is known for Cuban bread. To talk about the best of the best is to talk about a 'Jersey Girl'
hot off the grill pressed egg, bacon, and cheese masterpiece on Central Florida's best Cuban bread:

Mr. Bo Janecka, owner of Janecka Electric Co., INC, Osteen, Florida, is an expert's expert:

Look at the color on Bo's yellowedge grouper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Here we go again:



Our fishing Coach, Mr. John Martin, and Mr. Eddie Sumrall (Ed) two of the very best:




Rich is so proud of our Captain, Captain Mark Hubbard:

Serious fishing for serious fishermen:




Our mystery fish for the day is fairly common. Deep Drop grows them BIG:

We have been fighting the good fight for a very long time. Let's start thinking about the long, restful, ride home. Our bunks are calling out to us. But first, a cooked to order 'Jersey Girl' hot off the grill steak dinner:

It's very hard to leave. Bo caught four fish within the last fifteen minutes. We simply must go; we are well over 100 miles from Madeira Beach, Florida. 
Before we hit the bunks, Ed gives it one more shot. As always, John is there to help:


Early Sunday morning: 
That was one restful night. It's hard to believe we are home already. Once again Captain Holland calls for the opening of John's Pass Bridge:


'Deep Drop Florida Style' What an adventure. Look the size of those fish:


Unfortunately many of the bigger fish were not entered into the jack-pot. The winners are:



Next up is a 44 hour snapper grand slam. The August full moon is 8/18/16 @ 5:29 A.M. We will be fishing the night after the full of the moon. The mangrove snapper are going to be on fire. Will provide a full report. Better yet! Join us; I will have the cameras ready to go:
Be sure to catch the action packed short video of our trip. Ed's first wahoo was absolutely on fire:

https://youtu.be/oIAhZzHa_Zo

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice fish but those blueberry hotcakes made me hungry and it's dinner time.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Know what you mean. Florida blueberries are great. But just wait until you see what that cold country does for them. The flavor is outstanding!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks like you are handing over the helm?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Not sure exactly what you mean. 
I am a Florida native who loves the Sunshine state. I thought home grown blueberries were the best of the best. Then I tried Canadian.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Mystery fish is a big eye toro, correct?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

100% correct!


----------

